# My new Abarth 595 Competizione



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Finally picked her up on Friday and it seems someone up above has smiled down on me as I seem to have picked it up just as we get hit with our late summer. With the weather being great all day Saturday I was up before lunch on Saturday and got to work on the new car.

Started with a pre-wash of Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, followed with a 2BM wash with Auto Finesse Lather. Then carried out a full decontamination of the paintwork and wheels, Korrosol was used on the paint work and alloys, even a brand new car showed quite a lot of purple reaction surprisingly!

Followed this with a fresh bucket of lather and clayed all the glass and paintwork with a G3 clay mitt. The car was then polished with a new product I had to try out from a local scottish company, Bonnymans Nano Polish was very good stuff, a little product spread a very long way but it did require a little more effort than usual to remove do to this. This gave me the perfect base for a coat of Auto Finesse Power Seal and the wheels were then protected with a coat of Mint rims.

The exhaust was given a light buff with some Auto Finesse Mercury metal polish which really brought some shine out on the stainless steel Monza. Finishing touch to the tyres with some KKD tyresol which is basically a much better megs endurance, spreads much easier and not as greasy on application with a nice shine 8)

Next to do in the coming days is to fully prep and seal the glass with Nanolex premium glass sealant, get another coat of mint rims on the alloys and top the sealant of with a coat of WaxAddict Quartz to complete & prepare the car for the coming winter.

These sum up why I went with my spec choices. The seats and the black paint are about as hard as it comes to keeping them looking good, I am more than up to the challenge as you can see, when the car is freshly detailed, looks absolutely brilliant, the reward for your work on this paint is brilliant  Also got my first mods on, the Italian spoiler sticker and the powered by (Abarth scorpion) on the dash  Love the spoiler sticker, think it's very classy!

The last photo was a little scenic one I managed to capture while putting the car through it's paces on a private road.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very smart and i always love your honest product reviews.Stunning how much are these editions Brian?

Alex


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks magic Brian, enjoy!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

wee pocket rocket right there !!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, nice wee motor.


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice little beast you have there


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Good read and nice car!


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

That looks epic, nice car


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is a proper set of anchors. Like the colour with the brakes looks cracking.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Brilliant stuff, have such a love for the 500 Abarth. 

I've seen a other 595 and it had the dark wheels, they lose all the shape and design in the dark finish. 

Your one looks cracking. Something like Midnight Sun would finish that paint off perfectly.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys!

This one was 22k with the few extras I spec'd, metallic paint, leather sabelts (1.2k!!!) Yellow brembos and upgraded sound system. Everything else came as standard, it is a lot for such a small car but they really are about as fun of a hot hatch as you can get at the moment. Hold their value reasonably well and are also a rarer sight on the road.

The brakes are ridiculously good, the car throws you forward with the power of those things in such a light car and without a seatbelt you would end up through the windscreen lol. 

Have to agree with the black wheels, I prefer these as they match the other grey parts on the car. What is midnight sun? Or am i being a tool?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That is a lovely car mate. I have a real soft spot for fast 500s. My missus can't see it but I think they're seriously cool.

Ok, not a cheap model you have there but if it suits your needs and wants then enjoy.

Also, if you plan to keep a car for a length of time it almost becomes priceless if you still enjoy it!


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Cracking motor Brian absolutely love it! The wheels look like they were taken straight off a Ferrari 360 CS :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The way I am enjoying it currently I can see it becoming a buy outright type car as I really love it. 

Funny you should say that Mario, the alloys were originally introduced on the Abarth 695 Tributo Ferrari, they are 17" versions of the wheels that were on the 430 I think, they are Ferrari style alloys


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

The rear spoiler graphics are pure genius.

Best looking hot hatch around.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really like it myself Robert. Its very subtle I think


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Funky little car, brilliant interior shot. Probably the coolest small car around at the moment.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## justinjgy (Sep 6, 2013)

Car is looking amazing, the colour spec is spot on love the yellow calipers


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Justin! I like how the yellow really contrasts on the black/grey trim


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice wee job there. Had a chuckle at the 'up before lunch' bit.

C'mon the Hoops!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Can you get a shot of the wheels in the sun please? I've just bought a black car and am thinking of changing wheel colour.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will do Danga when I get home from the office


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely lovely car but £20k+ is alot....... Enjoy a few more interior pics would be nice.

Paul


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Indeed Paul, they aren't cheap little cars but they hold there value reasonably well as they are quite desirable and not a lot are sold. I could have got a second hand, larger hot hatch like a focus ST but they just aren't as cool and not rare at all. Really wanted a brand new car so I knew everything on the car is perfect and as long as I look after it, will remain so, no other owners have damaged anything on the car. 

Will do Paul, will take some along with the close up alloy photo's  

Car is soon to be lowered on H&R springs and have a tuning box fitted for circa 200-210 bhp, should really bring it alive and shock quite a few cars that try to race me, not that it doesn't already


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As requested, more photos of the interior, all be it slightly messy, needs a quick hoover and wipe down. Also got some close up of the freshly cleaned alloys on a sunny day in Scotland, how I managed this I don't really know! :doublesho

Car was given a quick wash and wipe down with some Auto Finesse Glisten. Brought the depth of shine of the power seal and x2 coats of WaxAddict Quartz back nicely :argie:


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Cheers dude. Such a smart looking car, and those brake calipers too!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Certainly helps her stop as quick as she goes Danga! Little to none brake fade either when your going hard with these, impressive kit on such a small car and really for the size of the car, I think Abarth went a bit OTT with it but I am not complaining, glad I have them!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful! Miss my wee A500 SS loads still.


----------



## PP200t (Feb 5, 2015)

Love A500's but this is just something else. Those seats, wheels and calipers in yellow, WOW!! If only I could afford one I'd chop my Abarth Punto in for one!!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks guys! Quite proud of her and hopefully in 3/4 years time she still looks this good!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Love it...nice colour combos going on. Beautiful cars.


----------

